# Forum Home Renovation Laundry  Wall mounting dryer without the ugly timber support

## Danny.S

Hi everyone 
This weekend's job was to mount the dryer on the wall in the laundry.  Specific instructions from SHMBO was that the dryer is to be mounted right above the washing machine.  Only problem with this theory is that the studs just aren't in the right place (they never are!!).  Normally you would just attach a piece of timber on the wall to the available studs and then attach the wall mounting bracket to the timber.  Easy enough?  Sure, but ugly and in my case the stud to the left of the machine is actually behind an overhead cupboard.  My choice was to move the dryer to the right by 500mm ensuring I could access two studs, or come up with another way.  I came up with another way.   
Here is the before shot.  Studs are to the immediate left of the power point and about 150mm behind the cupboard.  The plan is to put the supporting timber behind the plaster.   
Plaster cut out.  Just used a Stanley knife and a straight edge.  Turns out the piece I removed had been glued to the stud so I was very careful and managed to get it out in one piece.  I did by a small piece of plaster from Bunnings assuming I would need it but I didn't.  Love the pricing.  1200 x 2400 plaster sheet is $10.90.  1200 x 900 plaster sheet is $11.09.  I bought the small expensive one because I just didn't need a full sheet.  Returned it after the job for a refund.   
Stud checked out.  Used my 185mm Makita circular saw set to 45mm depth.  This meant a 35mm cut into the stud because the plaster is 10mm thick.  Finished it off with a chisel.  The knot at the bottom slowed me down a little but a pretty easy job.       
90 x 35 pine support installed.  Right side attached to stud with two 75mm bugle head screws.  Left side was attached by predrilling and screwing bugle head screws through overhead cabinet into timber support.  This means the cabinet is attached to the stud and the dryer support timber is attached to the cabinet.  I put an extra couple of screws through the cabinet into the stud just in case but I don't see a problem with it carrying the load of the dryer.   
Plaster reinstated.   
Plaster filled and painted.   
Brackets attached.  I was a little short on coach screws so I used a mix of what I had.   
Dryer hung on the wall.  One of the advantages of my boys growing up (14 & 15) is that I no longer have to struggle with this sort of stuff on my own.   
I'm pretty happy with this job.  A securely attached dryer without the ugly timber on the wall.  I should have thought about this while the house was being built and put the support in before the plaster went up.  All is well that ends well though.  
Danny

----------


## Uncle Bob

Good job!  :2thumbsup:

----------


## woodchip

You should be happy with it mate, top job!, thanks for posting, i'm sure it will help a few people to overcome similar problems, cheers

----------


## OneZero

Wow, very professional. I wouldn't have thought of that.

----------


## ringtail

There is a lot to be said for lining certain areas with 12-15 mm ply before gyprocking.

----------


## Danny.S

Indeed.  When we built the place 6 months ago I got in at frame stage and ran 18 data cables, extra lighting and power cable runs for future plans.  I also put in noggins for all towels rails, toilet roll holders, heavy lights, but just totally forgot about the dryer.  In the kitchen the builder completely filled the area the range hood was to go with noggins.  I was very thankful for this when it came time to install my rangehood. 
Danny

----------


## goldie1

Neat solution  :2thumbsup:  Another way  to do it is from the other side  of the wall and fit two standard  
noggins. Assuming you have the access.

----------


## simopimo

Looks great.  Used a similar method for mounting a 55" TV on a great big swinging arm bracket.  Have seen the pros do this too.  I like the patching job you did, very very tidy.

----------


## Danny.S

That's a good idea Goldie, I didn't consider the other side of the wall.  I think in this case I would have still done it from the laundry side because the dryer covers the hole.  This makes the job a bit more forgiving if I mucked up the patching.

----------


## goldie1

> That's a good idea Goldie, I didn't consider the other side of the wall. I think in this case I would have still done it from the laundry side because the dryer covers the hole. This makes the job a bit more forgiving if I mucked up the patching.

  6 and 1/2 a dozen. Two noggins would be  a bit stronger and you wouldn't have to cut a piece  
out of the stud.

----------


## barrysumpter

Brilliant!   :2thumbsup:

----------

